# Motosacoche



## David Brown (Dec 29, 2014)

For sale early 1900,s Motosacoche Muffler and pipe. This is the last one of 12   I made. I will not make more.  Every one that bought one was very pleased.250.00 US plus what ever it cost to mail. If you need more information just ask.  I  made these when i was restoring my !909 CCM Motosacoche motorbike using a borrowed one as pattern. Get back to me  here or  bikehike@rogers.com
 Dave


----------



## David Brown (Jan 12, 2015)

Still avaiable


----------



## 2Stroke (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought You one of them and I recognize that they are wonderfull.
Well done, Dave.

Javier.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 21, 2015)

Exhaust is Sold
Dave


----------

